# gps question



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember someone posted a gps conversion website before but I cannot find it.
I have several structures in NAD 83 map datum I want to enter into my unit but my Lowrance accepts NAD 84. Do I have to convert or are these the same?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's one http://www.cosports.com/index.php/tool/tools/home and another http://www.csgnetwork.com/gpscoordconv.html


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is another....

http://boulter.com/gps/distance/?from=N+41+23.810+W+82+33.076&to=N+41+33.000+W+82+25.000&units=m


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Also I think you might be confused. This link will explain the differences. http://geography.about.com/od/geographyintern/a/datums.htm


----------

